# help with Hashi



## sharont (Dec 9, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Hashimotos. My endo said that she will not put me on any meds until I go complete HYPO... My number for tests are as followed
T4- 8.6, T4free 1.07 T3 total 125.2 TSH 3.57 my TBO AB 1112 which she said was very high. Is it normal not to be put on any meds until you go complete HYPO.. I feel like death. Tired, weight gain of 30+ pounds,hair falling out and cant sllep at all at night.. So what do you think?? Any suggestions would help me for I am new to this.

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sharont said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimotos. My endo said that she will not put me on any meds until I go complete HYPO... My number for tests are as followed
> T4- 8.6, T4free 1.07 T3 total 125.2 TSH 3.57 my TBO AB 1112 which she said was very high. Is it normal not to be put on any meds until you go complete HYPO.. I feel like death. Tired, weight gain of 30+ pounds,hair falling out and cant sllep at all at night.. So what do you think?? Any suggestions would help me for I am new to this.
> 
> Thanks












I hate to cause an inconvenience to you but due to the fact that different labs use different ranges, we need the ranges.

If could repost those please in a straight line..................

Name of lab test......... Result........ Range.........

I am not sure you are hypo (symptoms can and do cross over) and I am exceedingly worried about that high TPO Ab.

Did your doctor not order an ultra-sound? Please go to the link and read carefully.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

And these other tests would be awesome but I would definitely press for an ultra-sound.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm


----------



## sharont (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes I did have an Ultra sound and they said it was think and shaped irregular but no nodules. Here are my results
T4............RESULT 8.6.........RANGE 5.0-11.0 MCG/DL
T4 FREE.....RESULTS 1.07.....RANGE 0.70-1.60NG/DL
T3 TOTAL...RESULTS 125.2...RANGE 72.0-176.0 NG/DL
TPO-AB......RESULTS 1112....RANGE <60 U/ML
I hope this helps.. Sorry this is all new to me.. The only other test that are under the Endocrine are TSH and FSH which she said was to see if I was in menopause. And she said yes full blown menopause at 46 years old.But I knew that already because I have been going thru this for about 2 years already. My Vitamin D was also depleted. I am on 2000 iu of D 2x's per day

Vit D....RESULTS..6.0.......Range....≥20ng/ml
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sharont said:


> Yes I did have an Ultra sound and they said it was think and shaped irregular but no nodules. Here are my results
> T4............RESULT 8.6.........RANGE 5.0-11.0 MCG/DL
> T4 FREE.....RESULTS 1.07.....RANGE 0.70-1.60NG/DL
> T3 TOTAL...RESULTS 125.2...RANGE 72.0-176.0 NG/DL
> ...


T4 and Free T4 are both rather low in the range; combine that with your TSH @3.57, there does appear to be something going on w/the thyroid.

Most of us like the FREES above the mid-range of the range provided by the lab and our TSH @ 1.0 or less.

Here is info on the FT3 and FT4.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

What did your doc say about your high TPO? Glad you had the ultra-sound but this does bear watching and I don't think your doc should let you get worse before Rx'ing something. However, I personally would like you to get some of those other tests before starting on med.

And......................a second opinion is "always" a good idea.

Thank you so very much for re-posting all those numbers.


----------



## RandomUserAZ (Nov 21, 2012)

When I was diagnosed with Hashi's, my numbers were in the (low) normal range and my Endo said that supplements were optional since I was technically not Hypo yet (just very high antibodies like yours).

I asked to start on them anyway, in hopes that it would alleviate some of my symptoms.


----------



## sharont (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank You both so much for the post and the info that I received. I will be going for a 2nd opinion. I thought she told me that the TSH was for my menopause but I guess not *My TSH was 3.57 *with the lab range of 0.30-5.00,so if they like them @1.0 or less I will be going again for another opinion. As for starting on any meds she said not until I go HYPO because the meds can cause a blood clot. So she said no to any meds. Again thank you so much for the info and I will press on for another opinion.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Uh...I'm sorry but thyroid replacement medications don't cause blood clots at therapeutic levels. There are risks of hypertension and MI (heart attack) at supratherapeutic doses, but you would notice extreme hyper symptoms and any doctor would certainly "start low go slow" when dosing you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sharont said:


> Thank You both so much for the post and the info that I received. I will be going for a 2nd opinion. I thought she told me that the TSH was for my menopause but I guess not *My TSH was 3.57 *with the lab range of 0.30-5.00,so if they like them @1.0 or less I will be going again for another opinion. As for starting on any meds she said not until I go HYPO because the meds can cause a blood clot. So she said no to any meds. Again thank you so much for the info and I will press on for another opinion.


Good grief! Wonder where this doc went to medical school?? I have never ever heard of thyroid replacement meds causing blood clots.

What I have heard is that not receiving thyroxine replacement when needed can cause heart problems, fertility problems, brain fog, weight gain..............even high blood pressure and insulin resistance to name a few.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

On a positive note, at least you know very early on that this is not the right doctor for you, right?

My doc put me on a low dose, 25mcg of levoxyl even though I wanted to be on nothing, because she said that treatment of hashis is T4, even if frees are in the normal range. I've read this separately in several thyroid handbooks. A lot of treatment plans recommend not just a low dose, but a slow increase of T4 over weeks and months to help a patient avoid a total crash and to communicate to the thyroid that it doesn't need to produce hormone, so it *hopefully* doesn't get inflamed trying to keep up with the body.

Since you have high antibodies, it also might mean your numbers-- TSH, T4, T3-- aren't reliable. There might also be blocking antibodies present (read Andros' links!)

If you're in early menopause-- which, incidentally, the thyroid issues might have spurred this or vice versa-- you'll also need to make sure you're also addressing that hormonal imbalance, as well, in order to experience any benefits from (eventual) thyroid replacement.

Be kind to yourself. Get exercise, eat really well (think about avoiding dairy and soy, in particular) and good luck finding a better doc!


----------



## sharont (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok weeks of trying to find a Dr in New Jersey and my choices are limited.. Anyone know of a good Dr in Monmouth county nj or surrounding areas of Jersey... Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I did find on Dr but there is a 3 month wait to get in... Don't know whatelse to do...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sharont said:


> Ok weeks of trying to find a Dr in New Jersey and my choices are limited.. Anyone know of a good Dr in Monmouth county nj or surrounding areas of Jersey... Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I did find on Dr but there is a 3 month wait to get in... Don't know whatelse to do...


Consider a Naturopathic Dr., DO or even a GP. Any doc that is willing to validate your situation and offer the medical intervention you need.


----------

